# Transporting a car to Glasgow from south of England



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi all,

My brother is buying replacement cars for himself and his wife following theft of their cars a couple of weeks ago.

I said I would fly down with him and we could each drive one back after an overnight hotel stay. The furthest dealership is a VW dealer in Chichester so it's a long haul coming back up the road.

I am now wondering if it might be cheaper (and not take up 2 days of our lives) to have the cars brought up on a transporter. I have no idea what the cost might be - does anyone have any experience of that ?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

try shiply


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Last quotes I got from the south of England was about £400 to deliver to Glasgow...

I would prefer the drive TBH...but that's just me, I am used to driving down to Bracknell..


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys - Shiply quoting £336 per car ! 

I reckon at those sorts of prices, we'll just make the trip and enjoy the drive back.......change of scene will do us good I'm sure !

p


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I used to drive from Portsmouth to Aberdeen in one go having about three stps on the way for food,drink etc,etc and used to go the M6 route last stop being Gretna then enjoying the scenery through to Just before Glasgow You could Probably do the journey in about 8hrs Dependant on time of day


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Just do the drive mate, that's one of the best things about bringing a new car home!


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

The guy in my last post about car storage also does this type of work,give him a shout

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=206476


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

This may be a silly question but could you not buy it from your local VW dealership....who will then take it up for you?


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again guys for your thoughts. 

Bero - it never occurred to me that you might be able to do a deal with the local VW dealer for a car in "the the network" and that he would bring it north. Not sure where that would leave the Chichester dealer as regards profit etc. I suspect it might work if they are part of the same dealer group (I know Arnold Clark up here would get a car from any of their branches delivered locally) but maybe not otherwise.

Cheers

p


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Falkirk Car Carriers. I used them to move my Evo from Fife to Lincoln when it needed a small repair. Was far cheaper than £400


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree with others, the best thing about buying a new car is the first drive  plan a route take a detour through some country roads 

I recommend the lake district on the way back up. :thumb:

Barry


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

I picke my Z4 M from Aston Martin in London and drove it up a few weeks ago back to fife. Took me 7.5 hrs and that was stopping twice. Nice wee drive it was. Oh and cot £100 on fuel.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I've picked up several cars from "South" and driven them back up to the North. It's great fun and you find out the quirks really quickly. For example - I discovered that the automatic wiper fuse in an E46 M3 likes to dislodge whilst driving through a period of heavy rain! Nice.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

st33ly said:


> I picke my Z4 M from Aston Martin in London and drove it up a few weeks ago back to fife. Took me 7.5 hrs and that was stopping twice. Nice wee drive it was. Oh and cot £100 on fuel.


£100 ain't too bad from London to Fife.

Costs me about the same going from Fife to Lincoln in the Evo.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

pjgraham86 said:


> Bero - it never occurred to me that you might be able to do a deal with the local VW dealer for a car in "the the network" and that he would bring it north. Not sure where that would leave the Chichester dealer as regards profit etc. I suspect it might work if they are part of the same dealer group (I know Arnold Clark up here would get a car from any of their branches delivered locally) but maybe not otherwise.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> p


As long as both dealers are within the same franchise network it is very easy to pull in a car as long as you then buy it! I did this within the Vx network.
I fear if they are say Uncle Arnie on one and Vardy's on t'other then you might not get the cooperation to do the deal.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ring Alex from Lizard he is a cracking chap and maybe able to help!

http://www.lizardlogistics.com/


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought my disco from a LR dealer in Lincoln, although I had a car to trade in I said I was not prepared to go all the way back from glasgow to lincoln and we agreed to swap over in Penrith. The car was even topped up to full. Maybe its worth seeing if they can meet you half way.


----------

